# The grace of Beethoven's sonatas



## Amaya&beet

I think Beethoven's piano sonatas expose their grace obviously in melodies, due to the techniques typical of the Classical period such as mordent, turn, rapid ornamental passages and slides. In addition, his sonata in major keys express cheerful, lively moods in a way quite similar to Mozart. If you are interested in these lovely creations, please share your opinion with me!


----------



## Daniel

Hello,

In my opinion, one cannot make special groups for major or minor keys, some general espressions like your writings, all right. 
Very important for me is the personal development, which one can hear straight through all 32 sonatas. But I think grouping in periods like "early, midterm and late" are rather difficult, for example: would the "Hammerklavier" sonata be late or midterm? It would not make sense to me, because composing is a continuos process. Beethoven didn't sit down and said: "Let's begin my midterm-period.".
The special composing process, that's the topic! The structure, the forms like the use of sonata form - and the development of this sonata form - , the orchestral use of the piano, fantasia-forms, aria-form, quasi-recitativo, counterpoint, fugatos and so on.

So far some thoughts.

Greetings,
Daniel


----------

